# Mech Heads



## Keen@n (8/2/20)

Calling on the mech guys. Can someone plz inbox me. Need some assistance. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/20)

Ask here, 10 heads are better than one

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Keen@n (8/2/20)

True


----------



## Keen@n (8/2/20)

What is the best battery to use for a single batt mech mod? At the moment i am using a Samsung 30q battery at 0.32 ohms. What is a safe ohm for the 30q battery?


----------



## CTRiaan (8/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CTRiaan (8/2/20)

I wouldn't use a 30Q in a mech, but stay over 0.3 Ohm if you do. 0.35 would give 20% headroom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (8/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/2/20)

Sony VTC5A, use them in both mechs and regulated mods, great all rounder battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/20)

Keen@n said:


> What is the best battery to use for a single batt mech mod? At the moment i am using a Samsung 30q battery at 0.32 ohms. What is a safe ohm for the 30q battery?



Hi @Keen@n , it depends on your resistance

The best battery in my view is one that can firstly comfortably handle the amp load with some safety margin and then secondly the one that has the highest battery life (mah)

If you look at one of the older Mooch battery tables with the Samsung 30Q
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/latest-mooch-battery-tables.t51605/#post-694583

You will see that the 30Q is rated as a 15amp CDR battery. Mooch does say it can go as high as 20amps (see the asterisk comment) but provided the temp doesn’t go up too much. So in my book it’s a 15amp CDR battery.

At 0.32 ohms, you are pulling about 13 amps, (4.2/0.32) so that is probably the most it can handle with some safety margin (remember, there needs to be a safety margin because identical batteries might have slightly different ratings, consistency etc)

It does have 3000mah, so it’s got good battery life. So bottom line is that for that resistance, I think it’s a good battery for your application.

However, If you need more amps (ie lower resistance) you would need a higher amp battery as @CTRiaan posted above, but those typically have lower mah ratings, so will probably have lower perceived battery life.

Just don’t go lower in resistance on those 30Q batteries. As @CTRiaan has advised, I agree with him.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/2/20)

The other issue is the accuracy of your ohm meter
Let’s say your resistance is actually 0.25 and not 0.32, then your amp draw would be 16.8A 
And what if the battery CDR is a bit less because that one you have was not exactly 15, say it’s 14.
Now you are a fair amount above the CDR and there could be problems, especially if the mod gets stuck in an auto firing position

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Safest bet is 25R ,right now it's cost effective and safer to use than the 30Q. Or use a higher resistance coil.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/20)

Nothing wrong with the 30Q for mech use, I use them and have been for years. Just don’t use it with silly “show off” builds, 0.3ohm is perfectly safe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/2/20)

I love my VTC5A's for mech use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/20)

I use 25r’s and all good and dandy so far but like @BumbleBee said as long as you don’t go low you should be fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Keen@n (9/2/20)

Thanks guys..... Appreciate all the help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (9/2/20)

I used to use 30Q's in my mech's and was perfectly happy with them at around 0.3 Ohms. Wanted to build a bit hotter and got a set of VTC5A's and found that despite their mAh rating being lower, I managed to get more real power out of them for the same watt build.
The 30Q's loose a lot of their mAh due to internal resistance turning power into heating the battery and less actually is released to heat the coil. Therefore, the 5A's with lower internal resistance make more power available for use and give the option of going lower on resistive load.
Conclusion: 30Q's are great batteries for higher builds but for lower, and specifically mech, builds, the VTC5A would be the superior and longer lasting option. Running cooler they will live longer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Keen@n (9/2/20)

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 189725


So anything at 0.30 and higher is safe on the 30q battery. Anything lower than 0.30 id need to get a vtc or a R25?


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)

Keen@n said:


> So anything at 0.30 and higher is safe on the 30q battery. Anything lower than 0.30 id need to get a vtc or a R25?


Like @Raindance said heat buildup on the 30Q. And the mod and the ATTY. But if your comfortable with that then it's ok.
I have done 30Q on a mech too,but I chain vape so I'm better off with a 25R and the fact it now cost about R100 each works for me. If a Vtc is in your is within your budget then that's your better option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keen@n (9/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Like @Raindance said heat buildup on the 30Q. And the mod and the ATTY. But if your comfortable with that then it's ok.
> I have done 30Q on a mech too,but I chain vape so I'm better off with a 25R and the fact it now cost about R100 each works for me. If a Vtc is in your is within your budget then that's your better option.


Okay cool. Coz i got it at a 0.37 and the heat buildup isn't bad

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CTRiaan (9/2/20)

Keen@n said:


> So anything at 0.30 and higher is safe on the 30q battery. Anything lower than 0.30 id need to get a vtc or a R25?


0.35 is safe.

If you go below that and it gets hot - stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/2/20)

VTC5A’s all the way in a 18650 mod, but as always, keep safe headspace with the ohms. They are very rewarding once you file them in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

BumbleBee said:


> Nothing wrong with the 30Q for mech use, I use them and have been for years. Just don’t use it with silly “show off” builds, 0.3ohm is perfectly safe.


I agree, in fact makes sense for those that use MTL RDA's for example and enjoy the mAh's. My worry is the OP had got a mech and was using obviously without any knowledge of ohm's law or battery safety, very lucky the build he was using was safe it could of been disastrous, very worrying!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 189725


I like this piece of software, i have a number of ohm's law apps but not giving info about individual batteries. where can it be found?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

RayDeny said:


> VTC5A’s all the way in a 18650 mod, but as always, keep safe headspace with the ohms. They are very rewarding once you file them in.


Yep i tend to mainly use these for both mechs and regulated, i do very modest builds with mechs but i like to keep very safe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (11/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I like this piece of software, i have a number of ohm's law apps but not giving info about individual batteries. where can it be found?


https://www.steam-engine.org/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

CTRiaan said:


> https://www.steam-engine.org/


Cheers, heard of it many times but didn't realise the detail, i will check it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

